# Tall golf umbrella HELP!



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2013)

Although I'm only 5'11", I'm too tall to walk under my umbrella when it's in its holder on my GoKart.

The brolly measures 90cm from the base of its handle to the tip of its spike.

Is this short in comparison to others?  Can anyone point me towards a much longer umbrella?

(What a sad, geeky thread).


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2013)

Motocaddy sell a brolley with clear panels so you can see where you are going

I am 6ft tall and had the same problem, now i hold the brolley instead !!


----------



## CliveW (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought the brolly holder was just for parking your brolly in when you were taking your shot so as to keep your bag dry. Otherwise just carry it when you are walking.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2013)

CliveW said:



			I thought the brolly holder was just for parking your brolly in when you were taking your shot so as to keep your bag dry. Otherwise just carry it when you are walking.
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly seem that way, but I thought it would be more sensible to design a tall holder so that you can walk hands free using a leccy cart.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 15, 2013)

Buy the GoKart official umbrella. It's massive! I get dark looks if I commute with it, cos it takes up so much room! Should be tall enough, I reckon. Sandy at GoKart could give you more info on the height, etc.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2013)

The better answer is to get a much longer umbrella holder for your trolley. Have a decent one on my Golfstream and at 6ft 5 can walk underneath it comfortably


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 15, 2013)

Motocaddy also do an umbrella holder extension to solve said problem.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I only got my trolley a couple of weeks ago and at 6'2" hadn't thought of this! Off to try it out!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Motocaddy also do an umbrella holder extension to solve said problem.
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at their site (just in case it somehow was compatible with mine) and couldn't see said product.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 16, 2013)

fundy said:



			The better answer is to get a much longer umbrella holder for your trolley. Have a decent one on my Golfstream and at 6ft 5 can walk underneath it comfortably 

Click to expand...

It's funny, but you look shorter than that in your avatar, Fundy!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 16, 2013)

Motocaddy do a widget that raises the height of the brolly holder, not sure if GoKart do something similar.


----------



## GBH123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Try this if you haven't already sorted it out http://www.golfbrollyholder.co.uk/?product=extender



virtuocity said:



			Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 26, 2013)

Motocaddy do a widget which raises the height of the trolley handle, thereby giving more head height under the Bromley, not sure if go cart do the same.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 26, 2013)

GBH123 said:



			Try this if you haven't already sorted it out http://www.golfbrollyholder.co.uk/?product=extender

Click to expand...

Thanks for this.  I trust by your username that you are the owner of the company or certainly an employee.

I would say that this looks to be the ideal thing for the goKart but at Â£33, it's a little off-putting to be honest.  In my (humble) opinion, this is a Â£20 product.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 26, 2013)

I had this problem (6' 2") with my motocaddy.  GOt the extender to raise the height of the handle then bought a nike 68" one.  Easiest way to look for a long handle brolly is to just get the widest one as it should also have the longest handle.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2013)

I was lucky enough to win a Mizuno brolly at the GM day at Beau Desert the other year (well, Jezz's good play won it for us). That is quite tall, and at 6ft I can walk under it whilst it's in the brolly holder on my Motocaddy.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a Sun Mountain brolly a while back. That was mahoosive.

I also had a TM Burner brolly that fitted to my Powakaddy. I could walk under that with no issues and I'm 6ft.


----------



## GBH123 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am indeed, it may seem a little expensive but it is made from steel and therefore more robust than its plastic counterparts! We offer a 5 year guarantee too!



virtuocity said:



			Thanks for this. I trust by your username that you are the owner of the company or certainly an employee.

I would say that this looks to be the ideal thing for the goKart but at Â£33, it's a little off-putting to be honest. In my (humble) opinion, this is a Â£20 product.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 26, 2013)

Problem solved?


----------



## One Planer (Jul 26, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Problem solved?

View attachment 6944

Click to expand...

Classy :rofl:


----------

